# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  HCM - Đấu giá Shin-oh spindle , 3.7Kw , 18000 rpm.

## Nam CNC

Câu đầu tiên xin lỗi anh em vì đã đợi lâu .... vào đề luôn.


---- Shin-oh spindle japan.
---- 2.2-3.7Kw , 3pha không đồng bộ , đấu 200V hay 380V đều được ( hiện tại đang đấu 200V)
---- 18K rpm max
---- Full gang thép, nặng 16kg
---- Spindle đã được bảo trì , thay lại bạc đạn NSK :  phía đầu 7206C P4 + 7006C P4  , phía sau 7004C P5


Đánh giá hiện tại thực tế , đã test : 
-spindle lên đủ tốc 18Krpm , ổn định dòng ở 1.1A
-không rung , không bò sàn , do giải nhiệt gió ở đuôi nên em nó lên 18K sẽ ù ù tiếng gió hơi sợ sợ
- Runout miệng côn ngoài cùng < 0.015mm , runout me dao ~ 0.02mm ( đã gá dao hợp kim 2 me thì runout ~0.01mm, 4 me thì cỡ 0.02mm , nói chung xung quanh 0.02mm )
- So với runout hãng đưa ra theo catalogue < 0.015-0.02mm .... vậy thì em này vẫn đạt yêu cầu theo catalogue của hãng
- 12K rpm ấm ấm bạc đầu , 18K rpm sẽ nóng cỡ 60-70 độ ( chắc mỡ hơi nhiều ) nhưng cỡ này thì không lo đúp bê bạc , nếu có gió đuôi thì sẽ mát hơn. ( lúc em test không chụp nắp đuôi nên gió không lướt qua động cơ )
- Em nó liền lạc , bề ngoài đẹp trai
- Collet của hãng NT , hiện tại đã có nút và collet 16mm, anh em cứ mua collet thẳng 16 hạ bậc xuống dao nhỏ cho dễ hay có thể dùng cán thắng C16-ER 16 để dùng dao nhỏ dễ dàng nhé
- Chìa khóa mở collet là 33mm, ( em chưa mua được , cái này anh em thắng đấu giá tự xử giúp em ạ )







Hình như thế nào là em nó như thế đó .



Điều lệ đấu giá :

---- không giới hạn thành viên đấu , không cấm các thành viên cấu kết hay thành lập nhóm để đưa em nó về dinh hehehe... chỉ cấm thành viên có nick Nam CNC, mod và admin đấu giá .
---- Em chỉ chấp nhận dữ liệu thực tế trên màn hình do đó có cái gì đó bị chặn hay kiểm duyệt thì cứ lôi Ếch ra mà phang , em ứ chịu trách nhiệm giải quyết
---- Giá khởi điểm là 100K , bước giá chính xác là 100K
---- Giá trúng là giá hết thời gian đấu giá hoặc là giá CAO NHẤT 5tr , ai là người bid đúng giá 5tr đầu tiên là người đó thắng cho dù vẫn còn thời gian.
---- Cấm cùng 1 nick bid 2 lần liên tiếp ( còn ai đó có 2 nick khác nhau em ứ quan tâm )


---- Thời gian bắt đầu là 14h ngày 28-5-2016 
---- Kết thúc đúng đúng 8h sáng ngày 30-5-2016 ( giờ này viettel nó làm việc em gửi hàng luôn )


Chủ xị Nguyễn Hoàng Nam 0908415648

Tài khoản là vợ chủ xị ( quản lí chặt lắm )

Nguyễn Thị Trà My 
0071000771533
Ngần hàng Vietcombank chi nhánh TP HCM.

----------

Gamo

----------


## maxx.side

100k đầu tiên

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh em có bắt đầu thì nhớ đúng 2 h chiều nhé , em muốn nhiều anh em biết chứ như lần kia anh em chưa kịp biết thì game over .... mà cái gì cũng từ từ nhé .

----------

maxx.side

----------


## tiinicat

Giá tốt quá ham hố bid lần đầu 100k. Cái này chắc phải tạo thêm nick để cướp em nó về hợp lệ theo quy định anh Nam hehe.
Số dt : 0909 944 087

----------


## thuhanoi

CHưa chi đã sai quy đinh rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## maxx.side

Làm lại 100k cho bid đầu tiên

----------

Nam CNC, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

Nôn quá ...... CONG ....... em chính thức khai mạc , mới anh em tham gia cho vui , đông mới vui.

----------


## son_heinz

14h roi các bác

----------


## son_heinz

Ai cũng chờ tới lúc chốt hay sao ấy nhỉ
Thôi e khai mạc vậy 100k

----------


## tiinicat

Chậm chân một xíu 150k. 
Số dt : 0909 944 087

----------


## tiinicat

Chậm chân một xíu 200k. 
Số dt : 0909 944 087

----------


## maxx.side

vậy thì 200k, đồng hồ máy tính sốm 15 giây

----------


## thuhanoi

300k nhé                                          .

----------


## Nam CNC

còn lâu mà , cái mức giá cao mới gần chứ , kiểu gì ôm con này về không xài nhượng lại cho anh em khác cũng lời ( ít hay nhiều thôi ) ...em không giới hạn các bác đấu giá làm gì , chẳng phải là hỗ trợ gì cả nên anh em đừng ngại ngùng , có chăng PR chút chút cho Nam cnc thôi hehehe.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em chưa có máy to nhưng cũng ham hố. 100k lần khai mạc ạ.:-)

----------


## maxx.side

400k luôn lên nhanh nào

----------


## thuhanoi

> vậy thì 200k, đồng hồ máy tính sốm 15 giây





> Em chưa có máy to nhưng cũng ham hố. 100k lần khai mạc ạ.:-)


Chơi tới đi, đấu trúng có khối bác đòi dắt đi nhậu đó  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Vậy em là 400k sau bác thuhanoi ạ.:-)

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Mình theo tiếp 500k

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Vậy em lại là 500k rồi.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Xin lỗi anh nam em ko có spam chỉ là chậm chân ạ.600k mới đúng ạ

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, thấy không bác Minh, không dể ăn đâu  :Big Grin:

----------


## maxx.side

700k nhé lên tiếp

----------


## thuhanoi

700k                                                 .

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Hôm nay đang rảnh ngồi theo các bác đến cùng, 800k

----------


## thuhanoi

900k                                          .

----------


## maxx.side

Vậy thì 900k

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Tiếp bác  :Smile:  1000k

----------


## tiinicat

Bid lần đầu 1.100k. 
Số dt : 0909 944 087

----------


## son_heinz

chiều nay tới nóc luôn chắc.
vừa mở hàng mà lên quá nhanh 
1100k

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em theo 1100k ạ

----------


## son_heinz

chậm mất
1200

----------


## maxx.side

vậy tiếp 1200k

----------


## hung1706

thả cái giá rồi đi dạo ve chai đây... :Big Grin: 
1300K

----------


## son_heinz

hấp dẫn quá, minhdt chậm mấy lần

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Hi, thấy không bác Minh, không dể ăn đâu


Các bác ấy mạnh tay quá bác ạ. Em phải qua nhà anh nam xin ảnh cho xem chứ không các bác kia hốt mất là không được xem quá ợ.:-)

----------


## cty686

Đang đi vắng qua tuần mới về nhưng vẫn lên sàn 1200k

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Theo tiếp 1400k

----------


## biết tuốt

vụ này ngon ta , 1300k

----------


## son_heinz

> thả cái giá rồi đi dạo ve chai đây...
> 1300K


bác này dạo về chắc bay mất rồi :Big Grin:

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Chết gõ nhầm 1300k

----------


## maxx.side

Tiếp 1500k

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Chưa cần mấy con heo bự này nhưng tham gia cho vui. 1500k

----------


## cty686

Mịa chưa gõ đã thấy 1300k rùi.
1600k

----------


## biết tuốt

ây 1500k , đủ mừoi ký tự

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Tiêp 1600k

----------


## Bongmayquathem

tiếp 2500k

----------


## son_heinz

> vụ này ngon ta , 1300k


Minh ở nhà không, tí đi lấy đồ định qua chơi

----------


## cty686

> tiếp 2500k


cụ phạm luật (loại)

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Tiêp 1600k


Bác này tên giống mình vậy, kẻo hiểu nhầm chết.  :Frown:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> cụ phạm luật (loại)


Ủa em tưởng chỉ cần là bội số của bước giá là được chứ nhỉ. Hic nếu vi phạm zị em xin dừng cuộc chơi. Hơi tiếc, sorry mọi người.

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Hi tên nick vs tên thật kgác nhau mà bác  :Smile:

----------


## ngoanhtu

e tiếp chiêu, 1700k  :Big Grin:

----------


## maxx.side

1800k theo luôn

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Theo tiêp 1800k

----------


## cty686

theo 1700k

----------


## cty686

theo 1900k

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Hàng hot quá gõ xong gửi toàn trôi  :Smile: 1900k

----------


## ngoanhtu

em đú với các bác, 1900k  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Bó tay toàn chậm

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Quá tam 3 bận 2000k

----------


## cty686

theo 2000k

----------


## maxx.side

theo 2100k nhé

----------


## cty686

theo 2100k

----------


## cty686

theo 2200k

----------


## ngoanhtu

e đú với các bác, 2300k  :Big Grin:

----------


## onion

2400k, thông tin đã trong chữ ký

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Tiếp theo 2400k

----------


## onion

mà e xin lỗi là k biết đã hết thời gian chưa, tại thấy 2:38 vẫn có người đấu. nên em theo

----------


## maxx.side

theo 2500k

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

2600k theo tiếp

----------


## son_heinz

End time 8h00 30-05
Max price 5000000 vnd

----------


## onion

nên mau chóng gọn lẹ, e theo 2700k

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Tiếp tục 2800

----------


## maxx.side

lên 2800k luôn

----------


## son_heinz

chưa từng thấy tốc độ này
2800

----------


## son_heinz

:Mad: 
2900

----------


## thuhanoi

2900                k

----------


## onion

theo 2900k

----------


## onion

theo 3000k

----------


## thuhanoi

3 triệu 3 nhé Nam CC  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

3000k còn 20 lần nữa

----------


## son_heinz

3.100k 
10ki tu

----------


## thuhanoi

(Nhầm  3 triệu 1) nhé

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Theo anh thuhanoi 3tr4 ạ.:-)

----------


## cty686

theo 3200k

----------


## thuhanoi

10 ký tự với chờ kiểm duyệt -------------- ngán luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Bác thuhanoi đấu bao nhiêu em theo hơn bác 100k nha.:-)

----------


## onion

3200k theo

----------


## thuhanoi

3 triệu 3 nhé

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em 3tr3 ạ.:-)

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

3300k còn 17 lần

----------


## onion

3400k theo

----------


## son_heinz

3300k 
nóng quá

----------


## cty686

theo 3500k

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em 3tr4 ạ.:-)

----------


## maxx.side

theo luôn 3500k

----------


## thuhanoi

3 triệu 6 nhé

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em 3tr6 ạ.:-)

----------


## onion

3600k theo

----------


## son_heinz

3500k chậm quá :Big Grin:

----------


## maxx.side

theo 3700k nhe

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em hợn bác thuhanoi 100k ạ.:-)

----------


## onion

3700k theo

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

3800k. Theo tiếp

----------


## thuhanoi

3 triệu 8 nhé

----------


## cty686

theo 4000k

----------


## onion

sắp rồi 3900k

----------


## thuhanoi

3 triệu 9 nhé

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Hơn bác thhanoi 100k ạ.:-)

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

4000k   nào

----------


## thuhanoi

Vui quá

----------


## onion

4100k e theo

----------


## maxx.side

theo 4100k nhé

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

4200k sắp đến h g rồi

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Bác thuhanoi đấu đi để em hơn bác 100k ạ.:-)

----------


## thuhanoi

Vui quá
4 triệu  ba nào

----------


## son_heinz

4 triệu 300k

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Vui quá em hởn bác thuhanoi 100k ạ.:-)

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác thuhanoi đấu đi để em hơn bác 100k ạ.:-)


Ê chơi rứa không được công nhận đâu  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngoanhtu

em 4,4 triệu

----------


## maxx.side

4400k theo luon

----------


## onion

4500k theo tiếp

----------


## ngoanhtu

em 4,6 triệu

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Dạ em đấu hơn bác 100k cho thời điểm gần nhất ạ.:-)

----------


## son_heinz

4 triệu 600k

----------


## thuhanoi

4 triệu bảy

----------


## onion

Nên bỏ số vô minhdt , e theo 4700k, căng thẳng

----------


## tcm

em theo 5.000.000

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

4 tr 800 k ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

sắp xong rồi...

----------


## Bongmayquathem

vài chục bác chắc đang ấn sẵn số 5tr chờ bấm thôi. hehe

----------


## cty686

hết giờ hết giá theo 5000k

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em theo 4tr9 ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

chưa có giá 4.9tr nha chú

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## onion

5000k Trưởng

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## maxx.side

theo 5000k thắng luôn

----------


## son_heinz

5 triệu tròn

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

chốt giá 5000k

----------


## thuhanoi

Năm triệu nào , lên nào , lêm nào

----------


## maxx.side

tiêu rồi chậm 1S  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

thực tế mà phán , bác onion thắng.   CHỐT Topic

----------


## Bongmayquathem

ố ồ, bác onion và max bằng thời gian nhau. Chi đôi cái spindle rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## onion

hị hị, vui vui

----------


## son_heinz

Sau mấy bác :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Quá nhanh, quá nguy hiểm.
Thấy đấu giá cái mọi người online rình coi kìa. Bình thường lặn mất tăm.

----------


## thuhanoi

Chưa được đâu, thiếu 4tr9 hợp lệ  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> chưa có giá 4.9tr nha chú


Vậy là em tiêu ạ anh.:-)

----------


## tcm

chò đấu giá thì em thua rồi :Mad:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Chúc mừng bác Onion.....chưa có màn đấu nào vui thế này.

----------


## thuhanoi

Thôi hy sinh 4 triệu chín  ha ha aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Thôi hy sinh 4 triệu chín  ha ha aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Vậy là ai thắng ùi ạ. Em có theo 4tr9 giúp các bác thắng cuộc ạ.:-)

----------


## maxx.side

cùng 1 thời gian post luôn mới ghê chứ, lần đầu mới thấy

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bác onion đấy bác Minh. Cú đệm 4tr9 của bác vừa rồi giúp bác onion ghi bàn đấy.

----------


## cty686

Mình gõ sớm 40 giây.

----------


## onion

Hay không bằng hên trong vụ này bác maxx.side ạ. e cứ đu hên thì dính  :Smile:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em theo 5tr cuối cùng ạ.:-)

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## maxx.side

đành vậy, chúc mừng bác  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Ngày 30-5 mới công bố ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> thực tế mà phán , bác onion thắng.   CHỐT Topic


Hi chừ mới thấy cái này, mà thấy chỗ 4tr9 sai rồi nha, xem lại nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## son_heinz

> Hi chừ mới thấy cái này, mà thấy chỗ 4tr9 sai rồi nha, xem lại nhé


Đúng roài
Minhdt_cdt10 win mới đúng

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## hung1706

Ái chà mới đi làm ly cafe vô thấy xong rồi @@
Cuộc đấu giá với tốc độ tên lửa  :Cool:

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Theo chủ đề đưa ra thì người đấu giá không được bid 2 lần liên tiếp ạ. Bác Nam xem lại tình hình giúp em ạ.:-)

----------


## thuhanoi

> Ái chà mới đi làm ly cafe vô thấy xong rồi @@
> Cuộc đấu giá với tốc độ tên lửa


Trời ơi cà phê chi lúc nước sôi này

----------


## hung1706

Haha nhịn đói nhịn ngủ, đến lúc căng thẳng phải làm ly cho tỉnh, vào thấy KQ thì tỉnh queo luôn dòi  :Big Grin: 
Kết quả sai sai dòi...đấu lại đê kakaka

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## cty686

> Theo chủ đề đưa ra thì người đấu giá không được bid 2 lần liên tiếp ạ. Bác Nam xem lại tình hình giúp em ạ.:-)


Bác là 4,8 với 4,9 liên tiếp. Sai chỗ này

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Hàng bác nam mà đem ra đấu thì không nên lơ là.:-)

----------


## thuhanoi

> Haha nhịn đói nhịn ngủ, đến lúc căng thẳng phải làm ly cho tỉnh, vào thấy KQ thì tỉnh queo luôn dòi 
> Kết quả sai sai dòi...đấu lại đê kakaka


Đúng rầu  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác là 4,8 với 4,9 liên tiếp. Sai chỗ này


Nên 4tr9 không được tính, nên có một chút ngập ngừng mà chờ lâu quá mình phải hy sinh đó, cía 4tr9 này ác nghiệt thiệt  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhhung999

quá nhanh , quá nguy kịch
một buổi chiều là xong....định tham gia...mở trang cuối....thì.....
chúc mừng anh e chiên thắng...

----------


## onion

Nếu các bác để ý sẽ có đoạn dừng 30s trong 2 lần liên tiếp. Nói thật là trong khoảng tích tắc đó em chỉ cần nhìn thấy 4.9 thôi, k nhìn thấy ai bid đâu. Đã phang tới rồi thì mọi người cũng nên thông cảm, nếu đấu lại sẽ có 1 người vui khác, 1 người buồn thêm là em. Mà công nhận 1 thực tại người vui mới đó chưa chắc là mình mà, vậy nên để em vui trọn vẹn cũng dc mà  :Embarrassment:

----------


## cty686

> Nếu các bác để ý sẽ có đoạn dừng 30s trong 2 lần liên tiếp. Nói thật là trong khoảng tích tắc đó em chỉ cần nhìn thấy 4.9 thôi, k nhìn thấy ai bid đâu. Đã phang tới rồi thì mọi người cũng nên thông cảm, nếu đấu lại sẽ có 1 người vui khác, 1 người buồn thêm là em. Mà công nhận 1 thực tại người vui mới đó chưa chắc là mình mà, vậy nên để em vui trọn vẹn cũng dc mà


Đúng như bạn nói, kiểu gì cũng chỉ được 1 người vui. Mình cũng rình giá 5T nhưng bấm sớm 40 giây. :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Ặc ặc... đi ăn trưa xong quay lại đã đấu giá xong >.<

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Ặc ặc... đi ăn trưa xong quay lại đã đấu giá xong >.<


Anh ăn trưa gì nhiều quá zạ. Cứ thong thả như bác gà vậy là ngon rồi ạ. :-)

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Bây giờ mới lên thì còn gì để lụm đây  :Frown: (((

----------


## Nam CNC

Công bằng và minh bạch , em kiểm tra lại theo đúng luật em ra.

Đoạn 4.8tr  cha Minh đưa ra
Đoạn 4.9tr cha Minh cũng đưa ra ( phạm luật từ đây )

và tiếp theo 5tr đều không đúng.


Do em nôn nóng quá chưa kiểm tra lại và duyệt cho Onion là người đưa ra giá 5tr đầu tiên , EM SAI HOÀN TOÀN .


Vì Tính chất công bằng thực tế trên màn hình , xem như đã rối tung , em xin rút lại quyết định chiến thắng cho Onion ( Xin bác cũng công bằng nha , em xin lỗi bác )


Em quyết định đấu giá lại .... để đươc công bằng em xin 10 thành viên khác ủng hộ quyết định này , nếu có 10 anh em đồng ý em làm lại thớt khác Ghi là Đấu Giá lại con SHIN-OH 3.7 KW 


Nếu có đấu lại hẹn 10h tối ( 22H tối nay 28-5 ) nay bắt đầu chờ đợi anh em ăn cơm ( gamo ) uống cà phê (hung1706 ) hoặc đi nhậu hay gì gì đó cho đầy đủ .

Để công bằng và em quyết định cấm cái nick Minhdt_cdt10 tham gia đấu giá vì cái tội bấm nhiều giá cùng lúc .... chú biết cái giá 4.9tr nó quan trọng cỡ nào không ? tui không thể tha thứ cho chú .... ( nhưng chú dùng cái nick khác thì tui ứ quan tâm theo đúng luật giang hồ ).


Chờ đợi 10 anh em ủng hộ từ bây giờ đến 6h chiều nay , qua 6 h mà chưa đủ thì Onion là quyết định cuối cùng.

----------

emptyhb, Minh Phúc, minhdt_cdt10, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Ủng hộ đấu lại, nhưng vắt quả cam xem có kiểu gì hay hay hơn kiểu vừa rồi không chứ tội cho bác 49 quá  :Big Grin:  - mà không hy sinh cũng chắc không trúng :P

----------


## thuhanoi

Đấu lại là có vui lần 2  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Hay là một bid dừng quá 10 phút được phép bypass  :Big Grin:  ---> hay nè - tranh phút cuối ni vui lắm  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

up top cho bác Nam :v

----------


## maxx.side

Chà có nên ủng hộ không đây,thực ra chẳng ai kịp bình tĩnh mà xét hợp lệ hay không lúc đó, hơn nữa mạng chậm nên nhiều lúc chú ấy bấm không kịp, nhìn lịch sử cũng thấy là rất nhiều anh em phải bấm liên tiếp 2 lần cho giá bid, dù tiếc nhưng cũng hợp lệ mà  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## emptyhb

Chưa kịp hiểu chuyện gì xảy ra  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Chà có nên ủng hộ không đây,thực ra chẳng ai kịp bình tĩnh mà xét hợp lệ hay không lúc đó, hơn nữa mạng chậm nên nhiều lúc chú ấy bấm không kịp, nhìn lịch sử cũng thấy là rất nhiều anh em phải bấm liên tiếp 2 lần cho giá bid, dù tiếc nhưng cũng hợp lệ mà


Em đồng ý với bác. Anh Nam có theo dõi thì cũng thấy mỗi lần em ra giá đều là có người ra trước đó rồi. Em không có tình bid 2 lần mà. Anh không cho e chơi thì em xin lót dép bên ngoài hóng ạ. Thực là cũng muốn chơi lắm ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Công bằng và minh bạch , em kiểm tra lại theo đúng luật em ra.
> 
> Đoạn 4.8tr  cha Minh đưa ra
> Đoạn 4.9tr cha Minh cũng đưa ra ( phạm luật từ đây )
> 
> và tiếp theo 5tr đều không đúng.
> 
> 
> Do em nôn nóng quá chưa kiểm tra lại và duyệt cho Onion là người đưa ra giá 5tr đầu tiên , EM SAI HOÀN TOÀN .
> ...


Em xin lỗi anh vì không kiềm được cảm xúc lúc ra giá.:-) em xin rút kinh nghiệm mà ngồi ngoài nhìn các anh chơi ạ:-)

----------


## Nam CNC

Tình hình đến 6h vẫn chưa đủ 10 thành viên đồng ý đấu giá lại .... Vậy chung cuộc vẫn là Onion nhé các bạn.


Vậy thì chẳng còn vấn đề gì xảy ra nữa cả , chúc anh em 1 ngày cuối tuần vui vẻ.


Em chờ đợi bác Onion đến lấy spindle nhé.

----------


## CKD

Hay là xem xem có bao nhiêu anh em cùng tham gia bid giá, bỏ phiếu xem có công nhận phiên đấu vừa rồi là hợp lệ không. Nếu hợp lệ thì quyết luôn. Không thì tổ chức làm lại. Thêm vào điều kiện vào là khoảng cách giữa 2 lần bid của một người là bao nhiêu phút, để anh em vừa bid vừa thư giản.

----------


## onion

> Tình hình đến 6h vẫn chưa đủ 10 thành viên đồng ý đấu giá lại .... Vậy chung cuộc vẫn là Onion nhé các bạn.
> 
> 
> Vậy thì chẳng còn vấn đề gì xảy ra nữa cả , chúc anh em 1 ngày cuối tuần vui vẻ.
> 
> 
> Em chờ đợi bác Onion đến lấy spindle nhé.


Đã nhắn tin cho anh ngay khi tưởng đã trúng nhưng đành chờ phán quyết cuối cùng, sau khi có xác nhận chính xác em người thắng, thứ 2 em qua trực tiếp rinh nó về nha anh Nam

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Nói chung đấu giá là vui vẻ , anh em đồng ý chơi lại là đồng ý cuộc vui khác .... Em thì đã nói ra công bằng và cũng cố gắng giữ lại quyền lợi của bác Onion.

Thôi thì thớt nó bớt nóng rồi , em nghĩ nên dừng lại vậy đỡ gây rắc rối cho anh em.

----------


## CKD

Quan trọng a em cho ý kiến thôi. Vì đấu lại thì rủi ro vẫn còn vậy.
Với lại thấy việc bid double mà thắng thì mới nguy hiểm, chứ bid double mà không biết và cuối cùng cũng không phải là người mai mắn thì.... thôi vậy.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## tiinicat

Nhiều comment quá nên không đọc hết nhưng em ủng hộ đấu giá lại tại vì còn cơ hội. Trưa mới xuông uông nước nói chuyện lên đã thấy xong roài quá nguy hiểm  :Smile:  !

----------


## hoahong102

Onion đâu có bid 2 lần liên tiếp đâu, Bác NAM chỉ ra nội quy là: người bid 2 lần liên tiếp là phạm quy, về lý thì chưa có ai thắng, nhưng về tình thì Onion  thắng chắc  :Smile:   vụ đấu giá này đâu phải buôn bán mà là Vui chơi+ hỗ trợ là chính+>>>Vậy thì trển tinh thần ấy em ủng hộ trao phần thắng cho Onion

----------


## sieunhim

Gì mà đã chung cuộc rồi các bác, từ từ e chơi với vào thấy cái topic đã done rồi hjchjc

----------


## tradacnc

Theo em đấu giá lại đi nhanh quá , em chưa kịp nhìn cảm nhận. Đấu giá theo mốc thời gian hay hơn chứ như này chắc chắn lại sảy ra tiếp đó

----------


## son_heinz

Xét theo luật đấu thì giá bird của minhdt_cdt10 4tr9 lúc trước không hợp lệ.
Các giá 5tr đưa ra vì thế cũng chưa đúng bước giá theo luật.
Sau đó bác thuhanoi trả 4tr9 đúng luật. Đúng ra cuộc chơi lại tiếp tục nhưng vì bác Namcnc chốt sai nên mới ra cơ sự.
Em ủng hộ đấu lại!

----------


## maxx.side

tình hình em vẫn theo ý kiến anh Nam, vì rõ ràng anh Nam qui định 1 acc ko đồng ý 2 bid, nhưng trùng bid thì có quyền đấu lại vì lỗi kỹ thuật, chứ đã bid thì ai cũng phải có nguyện vọng mới bid chứ đâu phải bid bừa, em là người rất mong thắng mới bid liên tục và cũng có thể nó là bid nhiều nhất, nhưng kết quả em vẫn ủng hộ, thua người thắng chưa tới 1s nhưng vẫn chấp nhận, đâu đó vẫn có cái duyên  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Em xin chịu trách nhiệm ... các bác đừng giày vò em nữa mà . Thôi thì Bác Onion có cứu giúp gì hay không ???? em là em ứ chịu cơ hội hiếm cớ gì bỏ ,,, nhưng bỏ ra thì sẽ có cuộc vui mới à nha.


Thôi thì thêm chặt chẽ lần sau có tổ chứ nhờ cái bác gì có nick admin làm chủ xị đi , em chỉ cổ vũ thôi... nhưng em rất thích cái cách đấu của em hehehehe.

----------

maxx.side

----------


## h-d

đấu nhanh thế các bác, giờ em đi về vào thấy xong rồi.

----------


## Nam CNC

các bác nào chủ quan để tối tính là chưa biết rồi , nếu anh em nào đã xài hay đã thấy qua thì mới biết con spindle này như thế nào ,rất uy lực , made in japan , do đó em đã cố gắng gây chú ý , thông báo trước , tiếc là em chưa có video cho các bác tham khảo trước .

Hẹn 1 dịp khác em buồn đời lôi con khác ra chơi tiếp , bây giờ em bận rộn với anh TCM đây.

----------


## Gamo

Đề nghị đấu giá lại nhe. Làm gì mà đâu nhanh quá >.<

----------


## elenercom

Quá nhanh và quá nguy hiểm phần 8.
Trưa nay mới uống được 2 vại bia vs tcm và phuongmd, về đến nhà đã thì ván đã đóng thuyền roài. Đấu kiểu này nhanh, vui nhưng đau tim lắm.

----------


## garynguyen

Em tưởng tổ chức đấu giá phải có thông báo trước nhỉ?Quê em bán đất họ thông báo đấu giá trước cả tháng cơ!!!  Chứ bụp cái thế này nó mất gay cấn, bác Nam CNC nên chọn giờ bắt đầu đấu giá lúc chập tối, anh em lúc đó mới đi kiếm tiền về, nhiều người online cho nó máu lửa,chớ như em đang cần mà chả được bit cái nào  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Bắt đền tên Nam đêêêêêêêêê... mà thấy hắn còn chục con Shin-oh nữa mà?

----------


## Nam CNC

lộ bí mật hết GaMo , toàn hàng new 100% , tiêu thụ nội bộ không đưa qua sàn .... mà mày biết tao bán giá nào rồi đó , anh em chịu mua sao , thôi thì đợt này có nhiều tao đem đấu giá chia sẽ cho anh em , ai ngờ nó không thoát khỏi Sài Gòn.

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, tưởng đâu bây giờ về là xem kết quả trận đấu mới chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Xét theo luật đấu thì giá bird của minhdt_cdt10 4tr9 lúc trước không hợp lệ.
> Các giá 5tr đưa ra vì thế cũng chưa đúng bước giá theo luật.
> Sau đó bác thuhanoi trả 4tr9 đúng luật. Đúng ra cuộc chơi lại tiếp tục nhưng vì bác Namcnc chốt sai nên mới ra cơ sự.
> Em ủng hộ đấu lại!


Mình là tiếc cái bid này, trông chờ sau nó là một rừng bid mà chỉ có 1 bác may mắn nhất thôi  :Big Grin:  --> vui nhất cái này
Nếu đấu lại thì mình cũng không có cơ hội tham gia vì mắc hội rồi :P

----------


## terminaterx300

> Bắt đền tên Nam đêêêêêêêêê... mà thấy hắn còn chục con Shin-oh nữa mà?


móa, toàn mấy thằng ôm bomb cảm tử ko àh

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC

----------


## huuminhsh

em mới vừa bỏ lỡ cái j sao?.mới ra ngoài cf phát mà h mất phần. hic

----------


## Gamo

> móa, toàn mấy thằng ôm bomb cảm tử ko àh


Ui, bạn Nam mập đẹp giai, chiều nay qua thăm bầy spindle của bạn nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

> Ui, bạn Nam mập đẹp giai, chiều nay qua thăm bầy spindle của bạn nhé


đóng cửa, miễn tiếp khác  :Cool:

----------

